# Brake lights not activating during braking



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Recently my Sentra's brake lights haven't been working properly.

The left and top (in the rear window) brake lights do not turn on when brake pressure is applied. The right brake light always works.

When the headlights are turned on, the left and right tail lights run fine, but again, when brake pressure is applied, only the right brake light activates.

What could be wrong? No fuses appear to be blown, and the wiring at the lights look undamaged.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

try the bulbs maybe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

I forgot to mention this in the first post.

Both lights stopped working at the same time. One day they worked, the next day they didn't. Nothing unusual happened between those days. Either it's a huge coincidence, and both bulbs went out at the same time, or something else happened.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

Any other ideas?


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Again, test the bulbs. Could have been an overload and they blew out or a short circuit. Try the bulbs in a similar car or use a voltmeter.
I do know that once they start to blow out they go out fast. My mother was driving around in her B13 one day and the person in the next lane said we didn't have any brake lights...that's a total of 4 bulbs. For the sake of what...$1.50 for a new bulb, wouldn't hurt to try. You will need 1156 for rear lights and 194's I think for the center, interior lights.

Hope this is all that is wrong.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

I hope that's the solution too. I will try testing the affected bulbs. It just seems too odd that multiple bulbs would burn out at the same time...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

Well, replacing the bulbs did the trick!

Thanks 95 SentraB13 and LIUSPEED.


----------

